# Cowon d3!!!:d



## prabhu.wali (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey folks,have zeroed  in on COWON D3 to suffice my future Grdao MS1/ATH-M35/M50,any take??

nice one from engadget Cowon D3 Plenue Android PMP review (video) -- Engadget

and this ones C2 its pretty solid for the price i guess  Cowon C2 portable media player review -- Engadget


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

D3 all the way,and buy a pair of iem not those cans.You will look like an alien if you wear any of those in the streets.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 21, 2011)

as engadget says C2 audio quality is comparable to D3 and also given the sluggish UI of D3 and almost double the C2's price is it really worth it


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

are there any games like angry birds on D3 or J3 available as free? Need some best and simple casual games...where and how can I get them?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2011)

Now-a-days all PMPs are compared to iPOD touch/iPhone and Samsung's galaxy series.

It should be, people are used to a 4" display now and PMPs offer big displays in much higher price and less customization.

I was reading the user comments for C2. People there started discussing C2 vs SGS+Voodoo


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Now-a-days all PMPs are compared to iPOD touch/iPhone and Samsung's galaxy series.
> 
> It should be, people are used to a 4" display now and PMPs offer big displays in much higher price and less customization.
> 
> I was reading the user comments for C2. People there started discussing C2 vs SGS+Voodoo



so are we good with any apps or even atleast games for D3 or J3


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 8, 2011)

The review says its really tough to install apps in D3.

I don't own one and neither I tried one. Can't comment more than this.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 8, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> so are we good with any apps or even atleast games for D3 or J3



since d3 is android based u should be able to install angry birds


----------

